# Closed Reduction & External Fixation of Distal Radius FX



## dyoungberg (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm a little unsure of how to bill these charges.  I'm going between 2560 with 20690 or just 25606.

Can someone review the Op Note and provide some guidance please?

PROCEDURE:	CLOSED REDUCTION AND EXTERNAL FIXATION OF LEFT DISTAL RADIUS FRACTURE 

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE: Under adequate general endotracheal anesthesia, the left wrist was manipulated under C-arm fluoroscopy and the fracture of the distal radius appeared to be reducible.  The left upper extremity was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion.  Two Synthes external fixation pins were placed under fluoroscopic control into the second metacarpal.  An incision was made over the dorsal radial aspect of the mid radius and two more guidepins were placed under fluoroscopic control after bluntly dissecting down to the radius.  A Synthes external fixator was then assembled to the pins and reduction was carried out.  The fixator was tightened and adequate and much improved alignment of the fracture was obtained.  Hard copy films were made.  The fixator was tightened.  The wound over the radius was partially closed with 3-0 nylon.  Sterile dressing was applied.  The patient was taken to recovery awake, in stable condition.  


Thanks a bunch!

Debbie Y  CPC-A
NW FL Surgery Center


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would use 25606.  If you read the lay description in Encoder or the Coder's Desk Reference (Procedures) the 25606 describes the procedure that was done.


----------



## jjhamer1 (Dec 21, 2012)

*External Fixator?*

You will need to use two codes for this procedure:

25605 - Closed treatment of distal radial fracture or epiphyseal separation, includes closed treatment of fracture of ulnar styloid, when performed; with manipulation

20690 - Application of uniplane, unilateral, external fixation system


----------

